# VivExotic Viva Tortoise Table



## Karateskid (Feb 23, 2013)

Just wondering has anyone here used this? Thinking of getting it as i'm going to get a horsefield tortoise for my fiance but i'm not too sure. Any recommendations on good tortoise housing would help!

This is the link to the table

(VivExotic Viva Tortoise Table | Swell Reptiles)


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

Personally I would save your money!

A common option for a tortoise table is to turn a bookcase on its back - one from Homebase, Ikea etc, line it with plastic/pond liner and fill with topsoil or Kokosnot from Ikea.

The back of the bookcase may need a piece of plywood or similar to strengthen it as they are often only hardboard - but not a difficult DIY job. The shelves can then be fixed to the sides to higher them. Horsfields in particular need a deep substrate as they like to dig down.

The see through front of the one in the link is not ideal as the tortoise may get frustrated at being able to see out, but not be able to get out.

Have you found a breeder with some for sale, and do you have a safe outdoor enclosure for the warmer months outdoors?

If you take a look in the main Shelled section you will see some information on enclosures, and links to some excellent caresheets/sites.

Does your oh really want a tortoise? I only ask as it would be a shame to get one, when they are not overly keen, unless of course its an excuse to treat yourself? :lol2:


----------



## Hagen UK (Sep 28, 2012)

Stephen P said:


> The see through front of the one in the link is not ideal as the tortoise may get frustrated at being able to see out, but not be able to get out.


Hi Stephen, just wanted to note that the clear panel is not clear, it has a grass pattern painted on it for exactly that reason, so the tortoise can't see out.

We've had great success with the Vivexotic tortoise table, it has many advantages over a DIY solution such as easy cleaning via the removable panel, easy and safe mounting of an optional heat mat via the glass holder in the top opening hide, the option of adding legs and the ability to extend it to double its size in the future. 

@Karateskid what did you go for in the end out of interest, or are you still deciding?


----------



## Hagen UK (Sep 28, 2012)

PS full details here: http://uk.hagen.com/Reptile/Vivarium-Set/PT4029


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

Only just seen your reply. If the tortoise can't see out, which is good, then the owner can't see in if it is at sight level, ie not, say on the floor or a low down setup.

It is only 210mm deep so nowhere near deep enough by the time top soil/Koksnot or similar has been added. Particularly so for Horsfields who like to dig down. The tortoise could quite easily climb out.

Heat mats are not suitable for tortoises. Some species do seem to fare better in vivariums Indian Stars being one, but this table is also recommended for them together with Hermann's (sp) and Horsfields.

Both sections are described as the sleeping area. I presume the hinged one is designed for this, but I wonder how many tortoises use it? Again a standard seed tray filled with soil is not suitable.

A removable front is probably a good idea, although most of the poos, urates and left over weeds or flowers can easily be removed by hand on a daily/as they happen basis. A complete thorough total clean would not happen that regularly so not sure it would warrant a completely removable section for this purpose.


----------



## Hagen UK (Sep 28, 2012)

Hi again, the use of a heat mat is optional and it is safely mounted to the side of the sleeping area (vertically mounted) so only heats the air, not the underside of the animal, so it is safe for use with tortoises. Thanks for your comments, we are always looking for ways to improve our products and will take them into account next time we revise the design.


----------



## Chris Newman (Apr 23, 2007)

Stephen P said:


> Only just seen your reply. If the tortoise can't see out, which is good, then the owner can't see in if it is at sight level, ie not, say on the floor or a low down setup.
> 
> It is only 210mm deep so nowhere near deep enough by the time top soil/Koksnot or similar has been added. Particularly so for Horsfields who like to dig down. The tortoise could quite easily climb out.
> 
> ...


I have to agree that heatmats should not be used with tortoises, however, in this setup (which I have tried) the mat is fixed to the side of the sleeping area (hut) on a small glass attachment, so the tortoise cannot sit on the mat or have direct contact with it. The mat sits just above the seed tray; the concept is I suspect to slightly raise the ambient temperature and humidity which would be beneficial for juvenile torts.


----------



## SueBoyle (Aug 29, 2013)

Hagen UK said:


> Hi again, the use of a heat mat is optional and it is safely mounted to the side of the sleeping area (vertically mounted) so only heats the air, not the underside of the animal, so it is safe for use with tortoises. Thanks for your comments, we are always looking for ways to improve our products and will take them into account next time we revise the design.


 
I have purchased one of these heat mats, thinking it possibly a good idea for early day hatchlings or sick tortoises requiring higher temps, used on the wall of course and not the base. I was disappointed to find though that they were no better stuck on the side, than previous models as they do not heat the air to anything notably more than ambient temps, even in a vivarium. I would say, even if they did (which they don't) increase air temps, they would not be a good idea for horsfields which are essentially a burrowing species and therefore highly geared to dig, given optimum conditions. Horsfields which are maintained above the ground in incorrect temps for their species, tend to grow to look nothing like their wild counterparts, with poor shell formation and possibly other health problems.


----------



## SueBoyle (Aug 29, 2013)

Karateskid said:


> Just wondering has anyone here used this? Thinking of getting it as i'm going to get a horsefield tortoise for my fiance but i'm not too sure. Any recommendations on good tortoise housing would help!
> 
> This is the link to the table
> 
> (VivExotic Viva Tortoise Table | Swell Reptiles)


 
I'd save your money and go for something much deeper, with no hide area. All that covered area is wasted space as horsfields like to dig down, being a burrowing species, this helps with correct growth. Even a Med species does not need all this hide area as they prefer to just dig down under a log or half buried plantpot, which is much more natural for them. 
I have several habitats for hatchlings, none of which have built in hide areas. when going to new homes, the new owners complain that they do not use the 'bedrooms' lol. This is because they do not need them if kept in optimum conditions


----------



## supatips (May 29, 2012)

SueBoyle said:


> I'd save your money and go for something much deeper, with no hide area. All that covered area is wasted space as horsfields like to dig down, being a burrowing species, this helps with correct growth. Even a Med species does not need all this hide area as they prefer to just dig down under a log or half buried plantpot, which is much more natural for them.
> I have several habitats for hatchlings, none of which have built in hide areas. when going to new homes, the new owners complain that they do not use the 'bedrooms' lol. This is because they do not need them if kept in optimum conditions


When the lights go out my torts will put themselves to bed in their hides when it is cooler. I also have the substrate deep enough for them to bury where they please. Also the hide areas on my enclosures have removable tops. Really regardless of how you do it you are providing a shaded area for a tortoise which I was always told was a good idea.


----------



## SueBoyle (Aug 29, 2013)

supatips said:


> When the lights go out my torts will put themselves to bed in their hides when it is cooler. I also have the substrate deep enough for them to bury where they please. Also the hide areas on my enclosures have removable tops. Really regardless of how you do it you are providing a shaded area for a tortoise which I was always told was a good idea.


Yes. totally agree they need shade, but to designate such a large area that never gets any light and is therefore pretty stagnant, seems a bit of a waste.


----------



## Pwinkie03 (Oct 21, 2011)

That table really is no use, you can do MUCH better building something yourself... research and tailor it to the needs of your species. Thats what I did to achieve pancake mansion... http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...6898-pancake-mansion-finally-built-being.html

Sadly the vast majority of pre-made shop brought 'tortoise' enclosures are not fit for purpose and are always far too small. They are a life long commitment so really think about it and plan out everything before getting one 

Louise :2thumb:


----------



## Hagen UK (Sep 28, 2012)

On the size issue, not sure if you're aware but an extension unit is available to double the size of the table, all the info is available here: http://uk.hagen.com/Reptile/Vivarium-Set/PT4029


----------



## Hagen UK (Sep 28, 2012)

Wow, pancake mansion really is something else! Congrats, that's a superb build!


----------

